# Where To Get a Teacup Stingray



## Jzeitz

I have a 125 Aquarium set up with a Penn Plax 1500 canister filter. There are no other fish in there, so I was looking to get a Teacup Stingray.

I heard that they will thrive in a 125 Gallon Tank with no problem. I've looked around the internet for one of these guy, but I was unsucessful. I was wondering if anyone on here knows where I get get one. I think they eat nightcrawlers or blackworms. There is large a pellet food that I am going to try (even though I heard they are very hard to get off live food).

If anyone knows were I can get one, please tell me below.

(And any extra info about them would be helpful to:grin2


----------



## Swoop

Jzeitz said:


> I have a 125 Aquarium set up with a Penn Plax 1500 canister filter. There are no other fish in there, so I was looking to get a Teacup Stingray.
> 
> I heard that they will thrive in a 125 Gallon Tank with no problem. I've looked around the internet for one of these guy, but I was unsucessful. I was wondering if anyone on here knows where I get get one. I think they eat nightcrawlers or blackworms. There is large a pellet food that I am going to try (even though I heard they are very hard to get off live food).
> 
> If anyone knows were I can get one, please tell me below.
> 
> (And any extra info about them would be helpful to:grin2


I want one too...I don't have the tank for it yet, but I want to get a 125 tank, and get one. I was looking online, and couldn't find a single one for sale, but there was a fish store in Newark, NJ that had one...Unfortunately, I don't remember the name. I stopped in there quite a while ago, and saw one. What other, if any, fish can you put in with one??


----------



## aussieJJDude

There is no such thing as a teacup stingrays. All freshwater rays grow into large adults - 2ft disk diameter or more - and require tanks larger than a 125g.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysee

Yup agreed - a tank that’s 18 inches wide doesn’t afford such a fish much room to turn around. Even bumping up to a 180 or 240 is only going to add an extra 6 inches in width. Ideally to keep such a fish your tank would be round and needn’t be more than 18/20 inches tall. Perhaps a small above ground pool would work 

You know too - fish don’t always grow to the size they are supposed to. Some fish like goldfish are resilient enough to survive in an environment that stunts growth. I don’t expect stingrays to fall into that category - I think conditions that would keep the fish small are likely to kill it.




Don’t get zucked! Stand up to censorship! Someone else’s voice silenced today, yours tomorrow.....


----------



## Jzeitz

Oh, Teacup Stingray is just a side name for a Reticulated Stingray. Sorry for the confusion...

I've looked at a lot of reliable sights and I have found that a 125 Gallon is good for a Reticulated Stingray. 

Here are a couple if you are interested: 

https://pethelpful.com/fish-aquariums/Teacup-Stingrays
https://absolutelyfish.com/keeping-freshwater-stingrays/
Aquarium Lore: Teacup Stingray

So, I believe that a Teacup Stingray should be fine in a 125 Gallon. If my stingray seems to be growing larger than normal (which the normal size is about 16 inches not counting tail) then I will be force to upgrade or find him a better home if need be. I am willing to do this is I must. 

Now back to the main topic: Where can I get one of these guys? :grin2:


----------



## jaysee

I would talk to your local fish store owner about special ordering it for you. Expect to pay a premium. Otherwise, there’s aquabid.com. Some fish are available seasonally - not sure if that’s one. Maybe join monsterfishkeepers and see what they have in the classifieds. Were I looking to keep such a fish I would join there to talk to people who actually keep these fish.


Don’t get zucked! Stand up to censorship! Someone else’s voice silenced today, yours tomorrow.....


----------



## aussieJJDude

If you did any research you would know that in a lot of sites is highly fictitious.... and that there is no such thing as a teacup. Yeah, they commonly used for P. Reticulata, but its rather common for dealers just slap the 'teacup' onto any freshwater ray and sell it to unwary aquarists. 
Not including the tail, they can get big. If you did your research, it would of shown that they can easily obtain sizes over 16 inch disk, and females can get larger.. a 125g - unless its a custom tank - will not house one of these guys, who require floorspace. The bare min you're looking at is a base of 6 ft x 2ft (bigger is always better, especially in width) hence why i never liked the idea of tank volume being min size... Slight digress, but I feel like the little research you've done has not informed you properly on this matter. They sensitive, large fish and require care to reflect that...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jzeitz

I will check my local fish store and see if I can get a special order. I will also check aqua bid to see if any are available. Thank you for helping me out. :grin2:

Edit: There is none on AquaBid at this time,but ill see if my lfs can get me one.


----------



## Swoop

My lfs has them. They are expensive as hell, but they have them. This is one of the owners. He has a 1000 gallon tank with a bunch of fish, and a HUGE arrowanna (sp?) That stingrays is about a foot across. The arrowanna is about 3 feet. It's an amazing tank.


----------



## Swoop

P.s...I have a 125 gal I'm setting up, and I asked him about a ray. He said absolute minimum width is 30 inches for a tank, and that's almost too small!


----------



## jaysee

You know there are a lot of cool fish you can keep in a 125. I still think it best to put a pin in the stingray idea.


Don’t get zucked! Stand up to censorship! Someone else’s voice silenced today, yours tomorrow.....


----------



## Swoop

jaysee said:


> You know there are a lot of cool fish you can keep in a 125. I still think it best to put a pin in the stingray idea.
> 
> 
> Don’t get zucked! Stand up to censorship! Someone else’s voice silenced today, yours tomorrow.....


I want a ray too, but I won't get one until I move up to at least a 180. The LFS by me that I found today is amazing, and he has all the stuff I need ffor my new 125, so I'm good, I need to get some cool fish though.


----------

